# Clutch fork throwout bearing install



## tv66 (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the bearing is installed in the clutch fork.
I know Chevy's clip in on the spring but my 66 gto doesn't lock in like that
the bearing has a tear drop look and doesn't lock in.I have the right fork and the right bearing. Does it just slide in and the teardrop just grab when the trans spins? Please any help would be appreciated. Maybe even a picture would be great


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Never heard of a teardrop T/O bearing. All mine have been round, and just kind of position themselves on the fork. It can't go anywhere....it rides on the front bearing retainer.


----------



## tv66 (Aug 20, 2009)

It is round but at the top of the circle it looks like a cam lobe,I realize it can't go any where but at high rpm I would get a squeel sound . It's driving me nuts on trouble shooting this problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The T/O bearing should not be contacting the pressure plate @ high RPMs, unless you have the clutch pushed in and reving it up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's squealing, it may be a dried out T/O bearing and you may have the clutch adjusted incorrectly so that there is no freeplay. (pressure all the time) How does the bearing feel, and how much pedal free play do you have? Rukee's right; unless you have your foot pushing on the clutch pedal, the T/O should not really be contacting the pressure plate with any real force. I would be inclined to get a USA made, conventional T/O bearing. While you're at it, put a SMALL amount of grease on the trans. front bearing retainer, and trans mainshaft splines, as well as checking your PILOT bearing. (make sure it's a bearing, not a bushing, and that it spins freely and is greased).


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I found this guy's explanation spot-on-
(around the 5-6 min mark)


----------



## tv66 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone I plan on pulling eveything out and go new from pilot bearing to clutch


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good video, with one issue left out: the guy did not mention lubricating the pilot bushing, which is CRITICAL. You're much better off with a pilot bearing, (Pontiac uses them, and they're available) but sometimes a bushing is what's used. Usually, it's bronze. Here, it looks like dry steel. In either case, be sure to use a little wheel bearing grease on the front of the mainshaft that rides in the bushing/bearing. Your car will thank you for it. No grease= galling, seizing, wear, and VIBRATION.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

That is self alignment throwout bearing , just install as a standard bearing would , good upgrade from the standard bearing . It has a point rather than a pin to stop it from spinning .


----------

